# Vortex Binoculars??



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

I looked at some Vortex Viper 10x42 binoculars yesterday and man they are awesome!! Just curious if any others own a pair and what they think. Would like to know what the pros and cons that any have experienced. I personally own some Nikon Monarchs right now, but would like to make the jump to the Vortex. Looking for all opinions.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Vortex*

I think there warranty says it all. I have used many binos over the years but Vortex are good binos at a fair price.
DB

I have four pairs right now.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

There's a good pair in classifieds right now at $180 unless he just sold them. I know him and can vouch for him and them. Treeman65........


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I've been on their staff for several years now and I can honestly say that they are very high quality and affordable optics. 
During hunting season I accidentally hit the eye cup on a treestand and cracked the outside retainer ring of the cup, it obviously let the gas out and that side fogged up when it was cold out. I returned them and had a NEW pair in about a week. VERY impressive customer service.


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

I bought a pair of Furys from jayhawk on here and love them. Crystal clear and well made. Buy you some, you will be pleased.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I have owned many different brands of bino's & bought the Vortex Diamondback's 2 months ago for 3D. Vortex are the best bino's i have ever had hands down with no complaints what so ever & i will be buying another set of Vortex before this fall to use this hunting season.:wink:*


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:


> I bought a pair of Furys from jayhawk on here and love them. Crystal clear and well made. Buy you some, you will be pleased.


I would have to agree with you there, and for the money you'll save compared to swarovskis you could buy another bow!!!!:wink: jmo


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a pair of Viper 8.5X50, and a pair of Diamondback 8X42, and the Vanquish 8X26 for my kids. The Vipers are the better bino, but all of them are outstanding for their price range. I have only had these for a couple of months, but have since parted company with ALL of my other brands of binos, sadly, they just don't compare with Vortex!


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

*Vortex Binoculars*

ttt


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Big fan*

Mine are awsome I have 8 powers for 3d and i will never stray from Vortex.:wink:


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Contact Mitch Haroldson here on AT! His screen name is BigCountry......He is a Vortex dealer. Im sure he'll make you a great deal. And yes, they are great binos!!


----------



## scfletch (Jun 26, 2006)

I love my Vipers. My two hunting buddies have the Monarchs and the Vipers are definately a step up. 
I got mine from Jayhawk. He is first class to deal with.
I have spoken with Tim and a couple of others. They are the kind of company you're proud to deal with.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

IMO, I could never justify the BIG $ binos ($1k+) ever after using my Vipers.

Fantastic optics, great value. Jayhawks a great rep and Vortex works soooo hard to impress their customers. I super happy the the product and service.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
I love my 8.5 x 50 Vortex's. I got them last year and I think you'd be hard pressed to find better optics for the price.
Regards,
Jon


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

LEt me know if you want to look at any other models. I am in GF every couple weeks. Can't go wrong with Vortex.

Ron


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Ron he would like to look thru the Furys.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I like the idea of buying them through a dealer on AT, but I'd really like to handle a set of Vortex before I commit to buy. Do any major retailers carry the Vortex line? I'm interested in a 10X pair for 3D.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

JayMc said:


> I like the idea of buying them through a dealer on AT, but I'd really like to handle a set of Vortex before I commit to buy. Do any major retailers carry the Vortex line? I'm interested in a 10X pair for 3D.


pm me a phone number to call you to discuss some options.

Ron


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

I love mine 10x42 diamondbacks!!! talk to Jayhawk here he will take care of you.


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll put my 2c's worth in . . . I have a set of Pentex DCF SP ED glass 10x42, which I purchased ON SALE/W-REBATE for $550! They are a GREAT set of bino's. While @ Sportsmen Warehouse, in Rocklin, I compared the following:

Pentex DCF SP ED 10x42---$900
Zeiss 10x42 (or 43)--don't remember which ones, but they were $1900
Nikon 10x42 (or 43)-- " " " " " " " $1200
Minox 1042---$850
Swarovski 10x43 EL---$1950
Leica 10x42---$1800+

They had a bino chart, way up on the wall, which was put there to compare. The Pentex's/Minox/Nikson/Zeiss/Leica's were VERY close, w/the Zeiss/Leica's being slightly better, but not $1000 better. Then I looked through the Swarovski's, which was a MISTAKE! HOLY S__T!!! They were sharper/clearer/brighter/etc., but a a wide margin. I COULD NOT BELIEVE THE DIFFERENCE! 

So, if you do NOT want to spend the $$$, don't compare ANYTHING to the 
Swarovski's!!!


----------

